# Relabeling Question - More Specific Than Others



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

Lets say I decide to use for example Alstyle as my shirt blank of choice, which as you may know has it's own tear away tags that contain all the neccesary legal information, RN#, care instructions etc.

Can I use the exact same care and legal info that (Alstyle) has on their tags, including their RN number MINUS their logo on my own custom heat transfers with my own custom branding ?

Basically everything would be the same as before but instead of using their tags I would transfer everything to a heat transfer print, with my Branding/Logo.

I hope the above made sense?

Thanks


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Alstyle will do this for you saving yourself alot of time not sure on the amount you have to order

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

OSSKOBRET said:


> Alstyle will do this for you saving yourself alot of time not sure on the amount you have to order
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


Yep, I know the will, but the have a minimum order of 48 Dozen for their relabeling program. I am not at the point that I want to order 48 Dozen shirts right now.

I am more interested in just relabeling with their exact info, minus their logo, and add my own logo, basically transferring all their legal care info, over to a heat transfer instead of an actual tag.

My question was can I do it the way I planned on doing it, since they are the manufacturer, I just figured I could use their info, nothing is changed, it's exactly the same info, just my Branding/Logo and of course switching to a tagless heat transfer, verses a real cloth tag.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You can use the exact same info that's on the Alstyle label, but you should use your own RN number. When you replace the original label with your own custom label, you become responsible for the garment and need to follow relabeling laws. Even though all the info is the same, you are still relabeling the garment. So it should be your RN number instead of Alstyles.

RN numbers are free and easy to get. Just fill out the application and they will email you the number within 48-72 hours.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

if you do not need a RN number if you put your brand name.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

3rian said:


> if you do not need a RN number if you put your brand name.


Technically, a brand name is not enough to satisfy the FTC requirement. It should be the full corporate name (the Corp, LLC or DBA name that is registered with your state for tax purposes).


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

kimura-mma said:


> Technically, a brand name is not enough to satisfy the FTC requirement. It should be the full corporate name (the Corp, LLC or DBA name that is registered with your state for tax purposes).


So, if my actual legal company is Integriti Design Studio, and I am selling a line of t-shirts with the brand name, just for example, MY COOL TEES, that brand name is actually the name I am DBA while selling shirts, under the umbrella of Integriti Design Studio, so legally, I do NOT need my own RN number correct? Because anyone can find me, because my brand name, which is the name I am DBA, will have it's own website, with contact info etc. 

From all that I have read on here so far, the RN is for the manufacturer of the shirt, not the relabeler, etc. ?

Hmmm...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Resellers do not need an RN numbers. But relabelers should have one. Again, it's free and easy to get. No reason not to fill out the form, get the number and use it on your custom labels.

The alternative for using an RN number (according to the FTC guidelines) is full corporate name. If you have two entities filed with your state, such as a Corp and a DBA, then I guess it's ok to use either one on your custom labels. But you can probably call or email the FTC to ask the question. Or perhaps they have this on their website as a FAQ.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

kimura-mma said:


> Resellers do not need an RN numbers. But relabelers should have one. Again, it's free and easy to get. No reason not to fill out the form, get the number and use it on your custom labels.
> 
> The alternative for using an RN number (according to the FTC guidelines) is full corporate name. If you have two entities filed with your state, such as a Corp and a DBA, then I guess it's ok to use either one on your custom labels. But you can probably call or email the FTC to ask the question. Or perhaps they have this on their website as a FAQ.


I applied since its free, can't hurt to have your own I guess, the problem is this, do I have to change anything from Alstyles tag info other than my brand and the RN number? They have a CA# which I have no clue about?

Also, for anyone else reading this, the FTC asks a few quesitons about your role, such as are you a wholesaler, retailer, jobber, etc, and I am still not sure I clicked the right things on the application, but I did find something that may help others understand what these terms mean in the textiles industry.

1982 Census of Manufactures: Subject series. Textile machinery in place - Google Books


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

dzignr said:


> do I have to change anything from Alstyles tag info other than my brand and the RN number?


No, you shouldn't have to change any of the info.

When you relabel a garment, the required info is:
Country of Origin, Fiber Content, Care Instructions and RN Number.

It would be fraudulent to change the Country or Fiber info. So definitely keep that as is.

No reason to change the Care info, unless you want to specify anything that may damage the decoration (such as Do Not Bleach, Do Not Iron Design, etc).

As mentioned, you would use your RN Number.

You would also add your brand name or logo and the size of the garment. You could also add anything else you want to communicate to the consumer, such as Printed in the USA or Graphic Designed by (your name). This isn't necessary, just some things that you could do to add value to your custom labels.



dzignr said:


> They have a CA# which I have no clue about?


This is the Canadian version of an RN Number. Unless you have established distribution points in Canada, you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay, I want to jump on this since i'm in the process of relabeling the shirts. I have Alstyle shirts that i'm currently sticking with. Unfortunately, I already printed the woven labels that I'm going to be attaching to the shirts, and the info that I printed was the care label that Alstyle had, but I did not include the RN#. To my understanding, I guess I need to get one since I'm relabeling. The question is, is it possible to have the RN# posted on the listing online where the shirts will be sold? For example, having the description of the shirt with how much it weighs, 100% cotton, etc. then placing my RN# on the description box? I mean it's still there right for the consumers to check back if they need to. 

If that's not possible, what would be the best option for me, once I acquire my RN#? Should i get a smaller woven label that just have that information and place it on the shirts? Or only tear away the Alstyle logo and leave their care label on? I really don't want to do that, since it's going to look tacky!.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

Made2Mpress said:


> Okay, I want to jump on this since i'm in the process of relabeling the shirts. I have Alstyle shirts that i'm currently sticking with. Unfortunately, I already printed the woven labels that I'm going to be attaching to the shirts, and the info that I printed was the care label that Alstyle had, but I did not include the RN#. To my understanding, I guess I need to get one since I'm relabeling. The question is, is it possible to have the RN# posted on the listing online where the shirts will be sold? For example, having the description of the shirt with how much it weighs, 100% cotton, etc. then placing my RN# on the description box? I mean it's still there right for the consumers to check back if they need to.
> 
> If that's not possible, what would be the best option for me, once I acquire my RN#? Should i get a smaller woven label that just have that information and place it on the shirts? Or only tear away the Alstyle logo and leave their care label on? I really don't want to do that, since it's going to look tacky!.


From what I understand you definately need your own RN#, at least thats what has been conveyed to me from those in this post.

As for putting your RN# online, I do not believe (from what I have read and have been told) that you can do that, and it fullfill the legal requirements of the FTC.

As for leaving the back label in, I think you can do that, not sure, I even thought about that, but from my experience so far with Alstyle, their labels suck for lack of a better word. They are cheap and when you dry the shirts, they crumple up and look very unprofessional. Which is one reason I decided to relabel both of their tags. I personally would not like to buy a shirt, wash it and then the tag starts to crumple up on me, where I would have to iron the tag to make it not bother the back of my neck.

I would not say "for certain" that what I wrote above is 100% correct, but from what I have learned I believe it is....


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

RN numbers are free and you can apply online and takes a few days to be mailed. 

You do not need a RN number.

"you may use your company business name on the label instead of an RN. The business name is the full name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It is not a trademark, brand, or designer name (unless that is also the name under which the company conducts business)."

What I would suggest if you don't want to label as your registered business name of "Integriti Design Studio" get a RN and use "My Cool Tees" instead.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

So I just received my RN#, but unfortunately I already had my logo and care woven label printed. How important is it to have the RN# to be placed on the clothes? I can have the 2nd batch with the RN# but for now, it's not going to be in the shirts, but I will relabel the care label with my own. Will that be okay?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Made2Mpress said:


> So I just received my RN#, but unfortunately I already had my logo and care woven label printed. How important is it to have the RN# to be placed on the clothes? I can have the 2nd batch with the RN# but for now, it's not going to be in the shirts, but I will relabel the care label with my own. Will that be okay?


The legal answer is yes, you have to have it on your shirts. It's the law.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Made2Mpress said:


> How important is it to have the RN# to be placed on the clothes?


It's legally required.



Made2Mpress said:


> but for now, it's not going to be in the shirts, but I will relabel the care label with my own. Will that be okay?


Without the RN Number or Full Corporate Name, the shirts will not be FTC compliant. Will you fly under the radar? Probably. But it's up to you if you want to sell shirts without the RN number or eat the cost of not using those labels.


----------

